# Lease business property



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Need some advice here as i a little green when it comes to business properties lease/buy/rental etc....

Can anyone explain how this business which is up for lease works?

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-22502806.html

Price is £59,950 and here is the small description_Lease offered at a reduced price for established Pizzeria in a prominent location in the busy tourist area of Warwick Town centre. In addition to the fully equipped Hot Stuff Pizzeria the package includes a large 3 bedroom flat and an established restaurant which together produces a rental income of Â£14,520 per annum, with 15 years left to run. Full details are available on request._

Just not sure what i would be expected to put up in £££ terms?

TIA


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

With out knowing the full details it sounds like you are buying the business for £60k that is the business name and customers etc, you would then still be expected to pay the lease costs.

Best bet is to get the full details


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah,

Looks like your buying the business and the rest of the lease... Bear in mind you dont own any of the buildings just contents.

You then pay rent for the lot and the flats pay rent to you??? Its worded badly but it looks like the £14k for if the flats are rented out meaning about £580 per month each flat.

You really need to find out how much the pizza place turns over on or off the books and how much it costs to lease/rent the whole lot.

Doesnt look worth the money to me.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Cheers fellas for the comments


----------

